# Welche Distribution ist fuer mich geeignet?



## Dennis Wronka (2. Juni 2006)

Fuer alle die mal wieder vor der schweren Frage stehen "Welche Distribution ist fuer mich geeignet?" hab ich vorhin was interessantes gefunden, und zwar gleich 3 Linux Distribution Chooser die anhand von ein paar Fragen festzustellen versuchen welche Distribution am besten zu einem passt.
Ich hab alle 3 getestet und hab im Grunde auch fuer mich passende Antworten bekommen.
2 von 3en haben mir Gentoo und Slackware nahe gelegt. Slackware hab ich ja bis zuletzt noch genutzt.
Beim dritten Test bekam ich sogar eine Liste mit Distributionen und eine prozentuale Darstellung wie diese zu meinem Anforderungen passen.
Dort war Linux from Scratch, was ich auch jetzt tatsaechlich nutze, ganz oben. Gefolgt von Gentoo, irgendeiner Distribution dessen Name mir vorher nicht bekannt war (und jetzt auch nicht einfaellt) und Slackware.

Aufgrund der umfangreicheren Aussage empfehle ich den 3. Link, poste aber trotzdem einfach mal alle.
http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/
http://www.tuxs.org/chooser/
http://eedok.voidofmind.com/linux/chooser.html


----------



## Sinac (2. Juni 2006)

Bei mir kam auch jeden Mal Debian raus, und ich liebe Debian über alles  2. war Ubuntu oder Slackware.


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Test 1: Suse, gefolgt von (in Reihenfolge) Debian, Kubuntu, Mandriva, Ubuntu, Fedora.
Test 2: Fedora or Suse.
Test 3: (nach Prozenten) Fedora 90%, Mandirva/Suse/Knoppix/Kanotix/Ark 81%, Ubuntu/MEPIS/Debian/Beatrix 72%, Damn Small/Slackware/Vector 63%, Gentoo/Arch 36%, LFS/EvilEntity 27%.

Nun gut, mit Ark, MEPIS, Beatrix, Arch, LFS und EvilEntity habe ich bisher noch keine Bekanntschaft gemacht..... wobei sich LFS ja aus schon in anderen Postings genannten Gründen  erübrigt..... die anderen kann ich wohl auf Grund ihres eher geringen Bekanntheitsgrads aussen vor lassen.

Fazit: die "bekannten" Distribitionen habe ich alle schon durch..... ohne wirklich begeistert davon zu sein.
Ich weiss also noch immer nicht für welche Distribition ich mich als Desktopsystem entscheiden soll. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Johannes Postler (12. Juni 2006)

Das funktioniert ja mal gut! Beim dritten Test hab ich 100 % Ubuntu - genau das nutze ich.
Der erste Test hat mir Ubuntu und Debian gebracht - gut so.
Der zweite ist nicht so toll. 
Den dritten finde ich aber für Anfänger absolut empfehlenswert. Kann den vielleicht jemand in die Linux-Linkliste reinschreiben?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Juni 2006)

Ich find den 3. Link auch am besten, allein schon weil man dort eine relativ umfangreiche Uebersicht an Distributionen bekommt und dann die prozentuale Uebereinstimmung angezeigt wird. Waere nur schoen gewesen wenn diese Liste noch absteigend sortiert gewesen waere.
Werd den 3. Link mal in die Link-Liste setzen, scheint ja allgemein recht tauglich zu sein und koennte dadurch wirklich nuetzlich sein bei der Distro-Suche.


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Juni 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Waere nur schoen gewesen wenn diese Liste noch absteigend sortiert gewesen waere.


Dürfte vermutlich daran liegen, dass die "Datenbank" auf einer statischen ASCII-Datei basiert..... es werden also auch NIE andere Distribitionen ausgegeben.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Juni 2006)

Im Grossen und Ganzen ist die Top10 von DistroWatch abgedeckt, von PCLinuxOS mal abgesehen. Dafuer gibt es noch ein paar andere.
Natuerlich koennte man das ganze noch Erweiterung, z.B. fehlt bei der Frage nach dem GUI auch die Moeglichkeit mit "brauch ich nicht" zu antworten, oder die es gibt auch keine Moeglichkeit auszuwaehlen ob man das ganze als Server oder Desktop betreiben will. Bei der Wahl zum Server koennten dann auch Distributionen wie z.B. Eisfair in die Liste aufgenommen werden, welches ja, soweit ich weiss, als Desktop nicht wirklich geeignet ist.
Perfekt ist das Script sicher nicht, aber ich denke, dass es Einsteigern ein wenig hilfreich bei der Findung einer passenden Distribution sein kann.


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Juni 2006)

Der Source-Code unterliegt ja der GPL..... kannst Dich also ranhalten mit den Änderungen. ^^

Das Problem an Eisfair ist halt dass es zwar soweit komplett auf englisch ist, aber die Dokumentation, die Newsgroup und selbst die Homepage lediglich auf deutsch.
Somit bietet sich Eisfair nicht sonderlich als internationales Projekt an (für mich hat es natürlich Vorteile  ).
Der Hintergedanke an Eisfair ist ja der, ein reines (und schlankes) Serversystem zu betreiben.
Es wird lediglich das installiert, was man auch haben will (von Paketabhängigkeiten abgesehen).
Will man also z.b. einen reinen Mailserver haben, wählt man Apache & Co. einfach nicht aus. 
Per default wird erstmal nur ein minimalistisches System installiert..... gerade so viel, dass man anschliessend "seine" Pakete installieren kann.
Andere Distribitionen installieren ja meist erstmal ein haufen Zeugs, was doch niemand braucht. 
Da man auf einem Server aber kein GUI braucht, wurde und wird wohl auch nie ein GUI kompiliert.
Da Eisfair aber auch nichts mit den üblichen fertigen Paketen anzufangen weiss, wird dem jenigen der trotzdem ein GUI haben will der Weg des selber kompilierens nicht erspart bleiben. 
Damit Eisfair aber auch ohne GUI "easy" ist, wurde die Textbasierte Oberfläche (drücke 1 hierfür, drücke 2 dafür..... usw.) gemacht.
Als Alternative gibt es noch eine grafikähnliche Oberfläche wie man sie aus den guten alten DOS Zeiten kennt. *g*

Also mir hat das Script nicht bei der Auswahl geholfen (siehe oben).
Da ich aber eher zu eine von den "bekannten" Distribitionen tendiere (um so bekannter sie sind, um so mehr Hilfe findet man halt  ), werde ich wohl nicht drum rum kommen die engere Auswahl noch 20-30 mal zu installieren um mich irgendwann mal für eine zu entscheiden. ^^


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Juni 2006)

Bei Dir war doch Suse immer ziemlich weit oben. Das ist im Grunde doch eine Distribution fuer Linux-Einsteiger. Man koennte ja quasi schon sagen, dass Suse das Windows der Linuxe ist.  Der Nachteil dabei ist natuerlich, dass es die wahrscheinlich aufgeblasenste Distribution ist die man finden kann.


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Juni 2006)

Ich mochte Suse aber schon vor 10 Jahren nicht..... und da hat sich bis heute auch nichts dran geändert. 
Es ist also auch in der nächsten Zeit nicht damit zu rechnen dass ich mich doch mit Suse anfreunden würde. ^^
Dass Suse so aufgeblasen ist, ist aber im grunde nur noch der berühmte Tropfen auf den heissen Stein.
Am liebsten währe mir ja Debian, nur bin ich damit bisher noch nicht klar gekommen (hat schon an der Installation gescheitert).
Und was die ganzen Debian basierten Distribitionen für Probleme bereiten können, habe ich ja gerade erst Bekanntschaft mit geschlossen. ^^
Ich wollt doch nur KDE "eindeutschen" und ein Kernel Update machen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Juni 2006)

Ich hab ja damals mit Suse angefangen, es war ja damals auch im Grunde die in Europa am weitesten verbreitete Distribution, und war ueber eine Sache wirklich gluecklich: Das dicke Handbuch. Ich lese gern auch mal was im Internet nach, aber mir ist es eigentlich lieber mich lecker auf die Couch zu werfen und ein paar 100 Seiten bedrucktes Papier durcheinander zu bringen.
Und eben das kann man bei Suse. Das hat mir persoenlich recht gut geholfen, denn dort wurden einige interessante Dinge erklaert.


----------



## Metal_Heart (13. Juni 2006)

also ich hab mit Ubuntu angefangen und benutze es auch noch. Mein Server ist mit Suse ausgestattet und erstaunlicherweise kam es zu keinem einzigem ausfall seit 2 Monaten nur als ich von Windows auf Linux umgestellt hab  
naja und ein drittes system hab ich nich aber meine kids wollen umbedingt edubuntu haben xD naja dann würd ich etz Edubuntu als mein 3 bezeichnen^^


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Juni 2006)

Hast Du denn auch mal einen der 3. Tests gemacht und geschaut ob dort auch Ubuntu ausgespuckt wurde?


----------



## ZeroEnna (13. Juni 2006)

Der erste und der dritte Test sind sehr gut gemacht. Vorallem die grafische Darstellung gefällt mir beim ertsen. Der zweite ist ein bischen verwirrend am Anfang. Aber alle drei haben mir Debian empfohlen, welches ich momentan auch nutze und ich bin damit voll und ganz zu frieden.


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Juni 2006)

Bei mir war Suse damals auf irgend einer Heft CD..... zu der damaligen Zeit eine echte Sensation. 
Suse ist also nicht grundlos so bekannt. 
Sogar das über 500 Seiten umfassende PDF hatte ich mir ausgedruckt..... mein armer Drucker.^^
Nur leider wurden meine Soundkarte, meine TV Karte, meine SCSI Karte vom Scanner und mein Drucker nicht unterstützt. 
Naja, habe ich mir halt doch Windows 95 zugelegt (vorher Windows 3.11).
Wenn damals die Hardwareunterstützung besser gewesen währe, währe ich mit sicherheit auf Linux umgestiegen. 

So ein Buch hat schon was, man kann Zettel reinstecken. 
Klar, man kann Webseiten auch zu den Bookmarks hinzufügen..... aber Du kennst meine Bookmarks nicht..... über 5.000 Seiten..... finde da mal was wieder. ^^


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Juni 2006)

Mein erster Kontakt mit Linux war irgendeine alte Red Hat, die gab's zusammen mit einem Haufen Software im Buchladen. Aber die hab ich nie wirklich installiert gekriegt. 99 hab ich mir dann die Suse 6.2 gekauft, die damals schon mit 6 CDs rueberkam und eine Vollinstallation von 6GB bot (mein System jetzt hat zwar nicht von allem 1000 verschiedene Versionen, aber trotzdem ca. 7GB, aber KDE ist mittlerweile ja auch was gewachsen  ), Kernel 2.2.10 und irgendeine 1.1er KDE. Die hab ich dann auch sehr lang genutzt, hatte mir am Ende sogar eine Diskette mit den Setup-Einstellungen fertig gemacht wo dann nur die noetigen Pakete installiert wurden, der Rest wurde dann kompiliert. Ich bin wahrscheinlich der einzige der KDE3 auf Suse 6.2 laufen hatte. 
Ich hab mir dann mal irgendwann auch LFS (eine 4er Version) angeguckt und fand es ganz gut. Das System hab ich dann irgendwann, weiss nicht mehr aus welchen Gruenden, durch Slackware (8 oder 9) ersetzt. Bis diesen April hatte ich dann auch noch Slackware laufen (zuletzt 10.0 oder 10.1), und eben seit April wieder LFS. LFS ist zwar was mehr Arbeit (dank meiner Scripts ja bald nicht mehr  ), aber ich find es ist fuer mich das optimale System. Es ist schoen schlank, hoellenschnell und ich kann machen was ich will. Vor allem bin ich in Sachen Versionsnummern nicht auf irgendeinen Distributor angewiesen und kann somit die neuesten Versionen (z.B. GCC 4.1) nutzen.


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Juni 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .....und ich kann machen was ich will......


Fürs erste würde es mir langen wenn das System macht was ich will. 

Ich sehe in LFS aber auch einen Nachteil..... was ist mit regelmässigen Updates?
Muss man die dann auch jedesmal erst kompilieren?!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Juni 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich sehe in LFS aber auch einen Nachteil..... was ist mit regelmässigen Updates?
> Muss man die dann auch jedesmal erst kompilieren?!


Genau, das ist also nicht so komfortabel wie einfach ein Binary-Paket zu installieren.


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Juni 2006)

Sch...... *g*
Na gut, ich habe mich noch nie mit dem Thema kompilieren befasst.
Ich kann mir aber auch gut vorstellen dass es irgend welche grafischen Programme zum kompilieren gibt..... dass würde die ganze Geschichte für mich dann wohl einfacher machen.
Aber bis es soweit ist, muss ich mir erstmal AsiaOS™ ansehen. ^^


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Juni 2006)

Es gibt da wohl ein paar Ansaetze, zum Beispiel gibt es Konstruct um KDE zu bauen. Hab ich mir aber noch nicht angeschaut.
Ansonsten ist Scons ein alternatives Build-System, eigentlich auch recht einfach, ich bevorzuge aber trotzdem die AutoTools.


----------



## Metal_Heart (15. Juni 2006)

ja also etz hab ich mal den test gemacht:

1. Gentoo
2. Arch und LFS (was au immer des sein soll   )
3. Debian

also ich hab von allen 4 noch nie was gehört^^

btw ubuntu hat 45%^^


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Juni 2006)

LFS = Linux From Scratch, wie Du dem Wiki entnehmen kannst, ist es quasi absolut "hardcore". 
Dennis ist aber gerade dabei die Geschichte etwas zu vereinfachen..... siehe auch hier bzw. hier.

Debian zählt zu DEN grossen Distribitionen, ist aber nicht gerade anfängerfreundlich.
Viele der so genannten Live-CD's (darunter z.b. auch Ubuntu  ) bauen auf Debian auf.

Die in den Tests aufgeführten Distribitionen sind nur ein Bruchteil aller.
Noch mehr Distribitionen (bzw. dessen Beschreibungen und weiterführende Links) findest Du z.b. bei Wikipedia. 
Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual. ^^


----------



## Sinac (15. Juni 2006)

Also ich hab damals mit SuSE 7.? angefangen und es dann ganz schnell wieder gelassen, weil ich auch garnicth wusste was ich damit wollte. Dann ca. halbes Jahr später kam ich beruflich mal wieder mit Linux in Kontakt (glaube es war RedHat) und hab mir deshalb wieder ne SuSE 8 Kiste aufgesetzt. Das wurde mir schnell zu bunt und aufgebläht und dann kam Debian - und bis heute bin ich dabei geblieben. Mal ein wenig mit Knoppix, Kanotix und Auditor rumgespielt aber im Prinzip ist das ja alles Debian.
Was mich für anderen Diistributionen abschreckt ist einfach das es kein APT gibt!
Im Moment arbeite ich aktiv mit Debian auf 3 Servern, Auditor auf einem Notebook, Backtrack (Slax) als Testsystem und Digital Unix / HPUX auf 2 Datenbankservern.
Demnächst werde ich mich mal mit LFS auseinandersetzen, allerdings vorerst nur zu Lernzwecken


----------

